# food cart explodes, no injury



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

if there had been injuries, i probably wouldn't have posted this.

https://jalopnik.com/in-case-youve-ever-wanted-to-watch-a-food-truck-explode-1832876781


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Eek! Fortunately, that's not something you see every day.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

And this is why we shouldn't give advice to those who come here wanting to know how to connect or repair their gas equipment themselves. Somebody usually says "what can happen?" Well, you can't make it any clearer than that.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Daily Special: Popcorn Chicken

Too soon??


----------

